# RAID überwachen via Netzwerk



## Iceman8712 (11. Juli 2005)

Guten Tag zusammen

ich suche eine Lösung, wie man am besten das RAID-System von einem anderen Rechner im Netzwerk überwachen kann.

Ich habe einen Samba Server der mit RAID läuft. Nun möchte ich mit einem 2. Klient im Netzwerk diesen überwachen, ob das RAID funktioniert. Am besten wäre es wenn es einen Befehl im Linux (RedHat Enterprise) gäbe, mit dem sich ausgeben lässt, dass das RAID OK ist. Diese Ausgabe sollte nachher in ein File geschrieben werden, dass ich mir mit dem 2. rechner im netzwerk anschauen kann.Ich habe auch schon was vom Befehl NFS gehört, den muss ich mir aber zuerst noch anschauen, bevor ich Fragen stelle...

Danke für jede Hilfe

Iceman8712


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. Juli 2005)

NFS ist kein Befehl, sondern das *N*etwork *F*ile*S*ystem.
Das ist sowas aehnliches wie SMB-Shares, jedoch halt aus der Unix-Welt.

Ich koennte mir vorstellen, dass sowas mit SNMP moeglich sein koennte.


----------



## Iceman8712 (11. Juli 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> NFS ist kein Befehl, sondern das *N*etwork *F*ile*S*ystem.
> Das ist sowas aehnliches wie SMB-Shares, jedoch halt aus der Unix-Welt.
> 
> Ich koennte mir vorstellen, dass sowas mit SNMP moeglich sein koennte.



Danke erstmal für die Antwort. Ich werde mir demfall noch SNMP anschauen! Ich hoffe ich krieg das irgendwie hin, wäre schon super!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. Juli 2005)

Aber wie gesagt, ich bin nicht sicher ob das mit SNMP moeglich ist, aber ich weiss, dass mit SNMP 'ne Menge moeglich ist.


----------



## the-preacher (11. Juli 2005)

Moinsen,
erstmal die Frage ist es ein Hardware- oder ein Software-Raidsystem? Generell lässt sich sagen, das sämtliche Fehlermeldungen in der /var/log/messages stehen und mit grep kann mann entsprechende Fehler gut filtern. Am besten die Raiddevices suchen, bzw. man lässt per cron-Job im gewünschten Zeitraum einfach testen, ob eine Datei auf diesem Raidsystem zu finden ist. Sofern sie zu finden ist, sollte das Raid laufen, kommt ein Fehler zurück, dann kann man vom Defekt ausgehen. Wenn alles in eine Datei geschrieben wird, per NFS freigeben (/etc/exports) und im anderen Rechner normal per /etc/fstab mounten und die Dateien (automatisch) auswerten. Solche Angelegenheiten lassen sich am besten mit cron erledigen. Wenn du Fragen hast wie, raus damit - ist eigentlich ganz einfach.
Gruß TP


----------



## gorim (11. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

bei mir wird automatisch eine email an root gesendet, wenn beim Softwareraid etwas ausfällt. Die email wird dann an einen anderen Account weitergeleitet. Vielleicht wäre das eine Lösung?


bis dann
gorim


----------

